# A 50-million-year-old school of fish is etched forever in this rare fossil



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the best one yet!

'These 259 tiny fish were buried alive *50 million *years ago, and survive now only as prehistoric 'photo'. 




'To confirm the ancient fish were shoaling, researchers measured ran a simulation based on the animals' proximity to one another, and the way they were facing'

Utter genius these guys. 

'The authors posit that a sand dune *could* have collapsed onto the shoal in shallow waters, catching the moment in time and preserving the fish in formation. But save for future research, their true demise will remain a mystery'

Source

50,000,000 years 


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-07-23 09:45:15Reaction Score: 1


I reckon white bait still swim around...


----------

